# Most Embarrassing Cubing Moment



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 5, 2010)

What was the most embarrassing cubing moment you've ever had? 

ex.) On the forum, YouTube, at a competition, etc.


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 5, 2010)

Simon Westlund: "Does anyone have a clock?"
Me: "Yes, it is x.xx PM"
--And the whole room goes massive LOL
Simon Westlund: "I meant a Rubik´s clock"

... dork. Second competition ever


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 5, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Simon Westlund: "Does anyone have a clock?"
> Me: "Yes, it is x.xx PM"
> --And the whole room goes massive LOL
> Simon Westlund: "I meant a Rubik´s clock"
> ...



Haha, that's hilarious.


----------



## Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

I've never cubed with in a comp/uploaded vids, so I haven't got embarrassed. Yet.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 5, 2010)

I accidentally scrambled three magics in the space of about 30 seconds at Nationals. Only two of them were mine.


----------



## Samania (Sep 5, 2010)

My friends caught me peeling the stickers.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 5, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Simon Westlund: "Does anyone have a clock?"
> Me: "Yes, it is x.xx PM"
> --And the whole room goes massive LOL
> Simon Westlund: "I meant a Rubik´s clock"
> ...



Rofl. Clock jokes always make me laugh.


----------



## Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

Samania said:


> My friends caught me peeling the stickers.



...why'd you do that?
Was it before you knew how to solve it?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 5, 2010)

I was on the bus up to class. I was solving my Megaminx. I didn't realise people were watching me...I finished a solve and 4 or 5 people starting applauding me. Clapping. It wasn't embarrassing as much as it was awkward.


----------



## Samania (Sep 5, 2010)

Joker said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > My friends caught me peeling the stickers.
> ...



No. I was just.. peeling the stickers..


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 5, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> I was on the bus up to class. I was solving my Megaminx. I didn't realise people were watching me...I finished a solve and 4 or 5 people starting applauding me. Clapping. It wasn't embarrassing as much as it was awkward.



Same, I hate when me just cubing attracts a crowd.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hrm, my most embarrassing was probably on the forums. (I kinda flamed a kid beyond reason....)

I can't think of any embarrassing things in a comp - can anyone remind me of some?


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 5, 2010)

Locking, popping, and sucking on my comp PB. It was a 14 but should have easily been sub 10.(darn f perm). Also, I pop on every round.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 5, 2010)

I was scrambling 3x3 in the final round of Cat and Mouse, and I gave someone the same scramble twice.


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Sep 5, 2010)

At my 1st competition, I broke my 2x2 PB while BLD was going on. I jumped up and freaked out cuz it was like a 1.54 solve and everyone turned around and stared at me. I wanted to be invisible...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 5, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Locking, popping, and sucking on my comp PB. It was a 14 but should have easily been sub 10.(darn f perm). Also, I pop on every round.



Now that you mention it, my most embarrassing moment in comp was when one of my F2 caps flew off for no apparent reason. It turned a 25s solve into a 35.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Sep 5, 2010)

during singapore open 2009,i dropped my cube while solving (sweaty palms) and decided to give up.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 5, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Hrm, my most embarrassing was probably on the forums. (I kinda flamed a kid beyond reason....)
> 
> I can't think of any embarrassing things in a comp - can anyone remind me of some?



ben, or me?


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Sep 5, 2010)

Cloco joke: I was solving clock in a meeting and I messed up. Just after that looked at the clock in the phone and shout: F*** I knew it was 6 pm and not 12am!!!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 6, 2010)

During the Nebraska Open, I took a pop as a DNF in the first round, the last solve was off by an M move. I had DNF average. I felt slow when I was judging people in the second round who averaged 1:30. Not really embarrassing, but...

On the forums I love going back and looking at my first posts. I remember once Bryan told me to judge at Chicago or something, I said I probably wasn't qualified to.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 6, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Hrm, my most embarrassing was probably on the forums. (I kinda flamed a kid beyond reason....)
> ...



I was referring to Ben. I was quite the douche about that situation.
I'm sorry, I don't remember flaming you to any extreme, apart from maybe like 5min in #? If you're not referring to that, please refresh my memory.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2010)

Well at nationals, orangina.


----------



## Lorken (Sep 6, 2010)

Cubing on the bus yesterday, people were watching. Doing U prem and a whole side flew off.  Took so long to get all three pieces.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 6, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Well at nationals, orangina.



Embarrassing others for their slowness is not an embarrassing moment for you


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 6, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Well at nationals, orangina.



How is being the world record holder embarassing? You seemed pretty happy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZNe8sgbdIo


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



ya in # lol i dont go on there anymore so : lolben


----------



## Akuma (Sep 6, 2010)

Cubing in front of a hot chick and then... *POP*


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 6, 2010)

Akuma said:


> Cubing in front of a hot chick and then... *POP*



haha. I could totally see me doing that.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 6, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> ya in # lol i dont go on there anymore so : lolben


Ah, I'm not quite sure what we were discussing, but I'm guessing it was the usual stuff 

And yes, lolben.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > ya in # lol i dont go on there anymore so : lolben
> ...



ya the ewsh


----------



## ariasamie (Sep 6, 2010)

ThePuzzler96 said:


> At my 1st competition, I broke my 2x2 PB while BLD was going on. I jumped up and freaked out cuz it was like a 1.54 solve and everyone turned around and stared at me. *I wanted to be invisible...*



lol


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Sep 6, 2010)

once I was solving on the 3x3 in the bus terminal and I let the cube feel on the floor.... pieces everywhere, and everybody started to stare at me... that was embarrassing


----------



## blade740 (Sep 6, 2010)

Your pops are nothing. I popped on LIVE TV.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 6, 2010)

I mispronounced Orangina.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 6, 2010)

When Sarah Strong kept on telling people who I was at Nationals, because everyone hates me. I'm gonna get payback, Sarah.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 6, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> When Sarah Strong kept on telling people who I was at Nationals, because everyone hates me. I'm gonna get payback, Sarah.


I hope you're not serious.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 6, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Your pops are nothing. I popped on LIVE TV.



I failed a BLD attempt on live national TV.

Oh and I failed twice on my first competition at BLD, first was a forgotten parity fix and the second was two edges misoriented.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 6, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> When Sarah Strong kept on telling people who I was at Nationals, because everyone hates me. I'm gonna get payback, Sarah.



That's your fault for having people hate you.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > When Sarah Strong kept on telling people who I was at Nationals, because everyone hates me. I'm gonna get payback, Sarah.
> ...


yep. I was honestly looking for you so I can say hi.



Sa967St said:


> I mispronounced Orangina.



but so ossim


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 6, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > When Sarah Strong kept on telling people who I was at Nationals, because everyone hates me. I'm gonna get payback, Sarah.
> ...



lol, I wasn't telling people who he was "because everyone hates him". He looks completely different from what most of us expected, so I was pointing him out to a few people.  I don't hate him really, he's a kind guy IRL.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



and I just wanted to say hi =(


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



Yeah. I knew weren't trying to get people to turn against me. You were just telling people who I was so they could at least have an idea who they talking too.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 6, 2010)

How old do they think you are?

And would you guys be okay if I said hi to you :O?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 6, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> How old do they think you are?
> 
> And would you guys be okay if I said hi to you :O?



I'm not sure. I'm gonna edit that post.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 6, 2010)

At US Open 2007 I popped (3x3x3) and tried to solve it as much as possible so I'd only have to take out and correctly insert a CEC triple to finish (not sure whether that would've been legal). I completely failed, gave up and got 1:10. And it was the final, we were going one by one, so everybody was watching me and I wasted everybody's time. Shameful.


----------



## hatep (Sep 6, 2010)

At Australian Nationals, whenever I tried to solve someone else's 3x3 it popped EVERY TIME


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 6, 2010)

I was showing my friends how quick I could solve a 2x2 and then it locked up and with all my might I tryed to cut the corner until... It flew out of my hand and broke.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 6, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> MrMoney said:
> 
> 
> > Simon Westlund: "Does anyone have a clock?"
> ...



You wouldn't know clock jokes unless you were at Aus Nationals 2010. The massive Melbourne Central clock went off for 5 minutes every hour (including during Faz in the 3x3 finals ), and it had random dancing figures in it playing really loud, strange music. We were all planning to throw cubes at it. 



waffle=ijm said:


> Well at nationals, orangina.



At Aus Nationals, when I was trying to sell people orangina, and no one wanted to buy it.


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2010)

Man you should have asked me.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Man you should have asked me.



Sorry, you were busy and I didn't get around to it. I asked mini you (Oskar), is that close enough? 

Don't worry, I still have some. You can buy it off me for $3.50 (the price I got it for) at the next meetup, if I can come. This would be in the bulging bottle, or if you want, you can just get it in a can at The Original Lolly Shop, MC. If you got the bottle from me, though, I'd bring a bottle opener. Orangina is really good.


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 6, 2010)

Ugh, so many moments especially during school.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 6, 2010)

Can't really recall anything except for:
Qualifying 2nd in 3x3 round 2 at Aus Nats, I only qualified second because Matt and Nick left, I went pretty good for myself and others failed. 
Everyone probably expected me to be awesome in the final round.
My solves ended up being horrible, stuffing up OLL on 2 solves.


----------



## Owen (Sep 6, 2010)

2x2 DNFs.


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 6, 2010)

Lost my Lanlan right before the first round of 2x2. 
So i have to borrow one from Yuxuan Wang and surprisingly got an AsR. xD

Anyway i think it is pretty embarrasing to lost a cube at a competition. I swear i'll take care of them next time.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 6, 2010)

My first (and only comp)...
My average at the time was around 50s and I only managed to get a 90+ average because I was completely messing up 4 of 5 solves.

Got a pop (only my 2nd ever) on first solve, placed edge back in flipped position; That definately did not help for relaxing...
Noticed a cross errror halfway during F2L
On another one I am finishing OLL and I miss one yellow edge??? (still in 2nd layer)
Then I mess up an A perm so badly I can practically start all over
I am glad I got one decent solve just around my 50s average.

My worst cubing ever but all in all a great day!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I mispronounced Orangina.



How did you pronounce it? :confused:


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 6, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I was scrambling 3x3 in the final round of Cat and Mouse, and I gave someone the same scramble twice.



I got the same scramble with sq 1. The first solve was messed up, but the third one whas the same scramble and I got a 34.xy D layer skip.
I didn't know you where allowed to get the right scramble. XD


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 6, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I mispronounced Orangina.
> ...



like vagina


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 6, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



LOLOLOL

You have no idea how funny I found that.


----------



## Logan (Sep 6, 2010)

Not mine, but:

At Twin cities 09 (i think), I was waiting to be called up. The kids on my right were talking about Bob Burton, and then the kid on my right yells out "Whos Bob Burton?". It was really awkward.


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 6, 2010)

I had just lubed my cube with vaseline and was cubing in class (I had just picked speedcubing and was "turning really fast"). Then out of nowhere my cube almost literally explodes and sends pieces flying everywhere. The worst part is that a center broke off the cube so i couldn't put it back together
.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 6, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I mispronounced Orangina.
> ...


LOL. A bunch of us were at a convenience store close to the venue to get junk food for the night. When we passed by the aisle that had drinks, I saw bottles of Orangina and said "What's Orangina? I don't think they have that in Canada." I said it like oh-rin-jye-na, so they all laughed at me and someone (Waffo?) said "Sarah, it's oh-rin-gee-na" and Ethan was like LOLORANJYENA. They wouldn't let it go, and it led to Ethan going back to buy 20 bottles of it the next day so we could have chugging contests.

edit: yeah, Waffo beat me to it.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



This has got to be my favourite so far.


----------



## LarsN (Sep 6, 2010)

At Fuglsangpark Open I was competing in the final for 3x3x3. There was a small audience of mostly other cubers family and friends, and the were pretty close to the timers. I popped my second attempt sending 4-5 pieces spraying over the audience. My judge, Kirstine, yelled out that no one was to touch the piece because I would be disqualified of the solve. So I had to run around picking up piece between lots of peoples legs. Quite embarrasing.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Heehee, I was the first to laugh, but Waffo was the first to talk. 
Honestly, I've never heard of it before, so I probably would have done the same, but you ninja'd me.


----------



## Joker (Sep 6, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> I had just lubed my cube with vaseline and was cubing in class (I had just picked speedcubing and was "turning really fast"). Then out of nowhere my cube almost literally explodes and sends pieces flying everywhere. The worst part is that a center broke off the cube so i couldn't put it back together
> .



That's why you don't use vaseline


----------



## theace (Sep 6, 2010)

I was in the college office with a friend and her younger sisters. They wanted to join college and we were helping them out with the admission procedures. Then, the sister asks me to show her a solve. She scrambled it and it was an easy cross, with one f2l pair ready and two loleasy cases. I told her i'd get sub 25 on this one. At the oll, my top layer completely frickin exploded. Not only did all three girls end up laughing, the whole office was glaring at me. I had to search the entire place to find the cubies. The worst part was when I had to crawl under this guy's desk. :fp


----------



## JackJ (Sep 6, 2010)

Well at my first comp I thought I knew how to predict Pll skips. I had a T OLL and thought I just needed to do the alg + U to finish it. I had a G Perm instead of a skip. Ive also failed a few G perms in comps.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure that was Ian?
I don't know.

Anyway, this has been immortalized I hope you know =p


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 6, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



oranjayna


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 7, 2010)

What Orangina. Type of fizzy drink (soda)?


----------



## tx789 (Sep 7, 2010)

At nz champs this year(my first speedcubing tourment) I pankiced and got 1:42.00. I was in the front middle. Later I stuggled with the timer (never used stackmat before). And then after a 26.63 sec solve I got a DNF (not good for avg). THe first solve was embrassing. Sort of. At least I recovered for the 3x3 after.


----------



## Shack (Sep 7, 2010)

hmm well tried to go on a strip club at Czech Open 

but ended up at a whorehouse 

is that embarrasing?

or doing 9.xx OH but ****ed up the timer


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 7, 2010)

In the 3x3 Finals, I got a DNF cause I wa shaking and did 1 extra U than needed in the middle of an alg


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 7, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> In the 3x3 Finals, I got a DNF cause I wa shaking and did 1 extra U than needed in the middle of an alg



I got heaps of DNFs, it doesn't really matter.

Anyway, I have thought of two more.

I was cubing before school, and gave myself a pointless cheat scramble. I solved it, but I was really slow then. I was using a horribly loose cube with snap-on centers, and smashed it on the ground. It massively exploded.

The most embarrassing, though, was trying BLD at Melbourne Winter Open 2010. I had done a very close (3 edges away) blindsolve that morning, so I actually thought I could get a success. 10 minute memo, and I solved about 6 edges. Massive fail, I didn't do any other attempts. Dene was judging me, so I apoligised to him for taking so long.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 7, 2010)

Logan said:


> Not mine, but:
> 
> At Twin cities 09 (i think), I was waiting to be called up. The kids on my right were talking about Bob Burton, and then the kid on my right yells out "Whos Bob Burton?". It was really awkward.



You're remembering it wrong.

1) It was Minnesota Open 2009, because Bob Burton was actually there.
2) It was you who said it, not some kid next to you.

I get embarrassed when people refer to me as "Sir" and "Mr. Logan" at competitions.


----------



## Doughnut (Sep 7, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Simon Westlund: "Does anyone have a clock?"
> Me: "Yes, it is x.xx PM"
> --And the whole room goes massive LOL
> Simon Westlund: "I meant a Rubik´s clock"
> ...



That cracked me up haha ;D Btw I saw his name on the Swe open this week, are you and him gonna enter? ;D


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well I got mostly 4 second solves for magic because i was so nervous my normal solves are around 1.60


----------



## Logan (Sep 7, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Not mine, but:
> ...


It wasn't me...


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Sep 7, 2010)

My then-girlfriend brought along her old 3x3x3 (80s era, with flat centers)when we went out to lunch with her mom, which she asked me to solve. While solving, I had a pop, which was bad enough, but when I realized I inserted the edge incorrectly, I had to pop it out again, but ended up breaking the centre cap. That was annoying to pick up.

Also dropped an Eastsheen 5x5x5 in public, which broke the core. Picking up a hundred-something pieces of shattered cube, not fun.


----------

